
Dispelling the Killer AI Myth - jonbaer
http://insidebigdata.com/2016/01/04/whats-wrong-with-the-killer-ai-fear/
======
rbrogan
This article covers the supply side (people stating that AI is a risk), and it
is good have a counteracting force showing the lack of proof. There is also
the demand side: fear. News articles that tap into fears will resonate. It is
good to challenge Killer AI as a myth, but we will probably need more than
expert opinions to dispel it. IMO, more should be done to figure out why it is
that people fear intelligence, such that they expect it to seek to destroy
others (and, if I am remembering right, there was an article posted here
relating that to Machiavellian mindset), and how to address the specifics of
those fears.

